# Lüfter für Radiatoren



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2017)

*Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Servus miteinander,

ich habe mir für meinen PC eine WaKü gegönnt. Allerdings bin ich mit den Temperaturen noch nicht so ganz einverstanden. Dazu muss man allerdings sagen, ich wohne im Dachgeschoss und bei der Hitze draußen ist es auch hier drin alles andere als angenehm...

Nun aber zum Thema: Für meinen i7-4790K (4,6GHz) und meine GTX 1080 TI FE habe ich zwei je 240mm große Radiatoren mit einer Dicke von 30mm gewählt. Es handelt sich um Modelle aus der NexXxoS Serie von Alphacool. Ich weiß dass das vllt etwas wenig ist, allerdings bekomme ich keine größeren Radiatoren in meinem Gehäuse unter, da ich im 5,25 Zoll Schacht eine Lüftersteuerung verbaut habe.

Beim Zocken erreicht meine CPU Temperaturen um die 70°C, ebenso die GPU!! Als Lüfter auf den Radiatoren kommen Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-1 zum Einsatz, welche auf 70% ihrer Maximaldrehzahl laufen. Den Hecklüfter habe ich umgedreht, sodass er Luft ins Gehäuse befördert.

Nun zur Frage: Würde es meine Temperaturen merklich senken, wenn ich Lüfter verwende, welche für Radiatoren gedacht sind, also einen hohen Druck aufweisen?

Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr da empfehlen? Sie sollten halt möglichst leise sein! Dürfen auch etwas mehr kosten...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

MfG


----------



## Trash123 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Was für ein Case besitzt du und wie ist den Luftstrom für die Radi's angelegt? Beide ausblasend?


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Zimmertemperatur?
CPU schon geköpft bzw. ist köpfen eine Option für dich?
Takt/Spannung senken!?
Bekommen die Radis Frischluft?

Ob andere/bessere Lüfter etwas bringen, kannst du ja erstmal testen, indem du die vorhandenen Lüfter mal auf 100% laufen lässt.
Wenn das nix/nicht viel bringt, werden auch andere Lüfter nicht viel ausrichten können.


----------



## Bariphone (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die Noctua NF A 14 sind schon super. Aber auch teuer und optisch nicht jedermanns Sache. 2x 240 ist an Radifläche eher das Minimum. Wäre ein externer Radiator was für dich? A la Mora?  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Als Case habe ich das Enthoo Pro M mit dem Glasfenster an der Seite. Ein Radiaotor ist vorne, dessen warme Luft kommt ins Gehäuse rein, der andere befindet sich im Deckel und bläst seine warme Abluft raus. Der Hecklüfter bringt zusätzlich frische Luft ins Gehäuse. 

Zimmertemperatur liegt um die 28°C. Köpfen ist keine Option für mich, ist mir zu heikel. Mit der CPU Tempereratur habe ich eigentlich auch kein Problem, was mich etwas stutzig macht ist die hohe GPU-Temperatur. Bei meiner 1070 FTW hatte ich bei 2.125 MHz keine 60°C unter Volllast. 
An der Taktung / Spannung und auch am Powerlimit der Graka habe ich nix verändert. Allerdings läuft sie laut GPU-Z immer an der Grenze, d.h. permanent um die 250W. 

Meinst nicht das Lüfter mit höherem statischem Druck da einen Vorteil bringen?


----------



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Noctua möchte ich keine, die machen mir die ganze Optik kaputt  extern habe ich auch schon überlegt, allerdings dachte ich es würde auch so funktionieren. Aber die 1080 Ti ballert wohl ganz schön viel Abwärme rein, das war mir schon bewusst. Aber dass es so krass ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ich hab's schon so oft gesagt.
Die Dinger im Deckel sollen von aussen frische Luft durch den Radiator blasen und den Lüfter im Heck raus blasend montieren.
Im Gehäuse herrschen trotz Wasserkuehlung höhere Temperaturen als die Umgebungsluft hat.
Das geht sogar soweit, das ich mit einem internen Aufbau und externem Mora schlechtere Werte hatte, als mit einem Mora alleine!
"Kalte" Zuluft ist das A und O.
Und bei der Radiatorflaeche kann man nicht leise kühlen bzw muss sich mit hohen Temperaturen anfreunden.


----------



## SpatteL (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Drehe mal die Lüfter am Radi im Deckel, sodass die auch Frischluft bekommen, und den im Heck, damit dieser die warme Luft aus dem Case befördert.
Und dann eben mal zum Testen die Lüfter auf 100% laufen lassen.

Der i7-4790K läuft standardmäßig mit 4Ghz.


----------



## Ryle (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ist einfach zu wenig Fläche. Ne 1080Ti heizt eben nochmal gute 150-200W mehr je nach OC, da wird das dann eben schnell eng mit zwei 240ern. Ein Wechsel auf andere Lüfter bringt dir da nichts. Mehr Fläche oder mehr Drehzahl ist da das einzige, was dir effektiv was bringt.
Ich würde aber die Wassertemperatur mal checken, sollte die nicht auch merklich viel zu hoch sein, kann es auch sein, dass der Fehler noch wo anders liegt wovon ich jetzt aber mal nicht ausgehe.


----------



## MarciSch (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

@ Killermarkus81: Dann werde ich irgendwann die Lüfter mal drehen, aber heute habe ich keine Lust mehr dazu, bin froh dass das System läuft und ich es nutzen kann. 

@ SpatteL: Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt dass ich am Takt der Graka nichts geändert habe, die CPU habe ich übertaktet... 

Danke erstmal an euch alle, werde dann nächste Woche evtl mal die Lüfter drehen, hoffentlich bringt das wirklich den gewünschten Effekt.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



MarciSch schrieb:


> @ Killermarkus81: Dann werde ich irgendwann die Lüfter mal drehen, aber heute habe ich keine Lust mehr dazu, bin froh dass das System läuft und ich es nutzen kann.
> 
> @ SpatteL: Ich habe ja auch nur gesagt dass ich am Takt der Graka nichts geändert habe, die CPU habe ich übertaktet...
> 
> Danke erstmal an euch alle, werde dann nächste Woche evtl mal die Lüfter drehen, hoffentlich bringt das wirklich den gewünschten Effekt.



Ja,das ist halt schon immer ein Act, so weltbewegend wird sich das auch nicht ändern,aber bei den Temperaturen evtl. Das eine oder andere Grad bringen.
Ich kann immer wieder nur meine gemachten Erfahrungen betonen.
Wenn Wasserkuehlung, dann gleich am besten einen externen Mora oder vergleichbares.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die Abwärme möchte keiner im case haben, da macht ein externer mora viel mehr sinn!
Einblasend sollte geringers Wasser erzeugen aber bei dem Test ist es anscheind irgendwie anders verlaufen 
Gaming PC selbst bauen - Wasserkuhlung | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests
Trozdem find ich Setting 2 vom Test als guten Kompromiss!

So als info am Rande wenn man einen Airflow im case hat dann sind es ~ 2 grad Differenz zwischen intern und externe Umgebungstemperatur.
Wir haben halt Sommer und auch steigende Temperaturen  wenn man jetzt wenig Fläche hat dann gibts nur zwei Optionen, das höhere Wasser akzeptieren (so schlimm ist das auch nicht) oder Lüfis auf 100%


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Bei mir ist es mehr, ich habe zur Zeit eine Raumtemperatur von 27 Grad und meine interne Temperatur liegt bei 35,2 Grad Idle.
Unter Last komme ich noch 2-3 Grad höher. Habe hierzu extra ein Temperatursensor (ATX-Stecker) intern verbaut.

Meine Lüfter der Radiatoren blasen vorne und oben rein, hinten bläst ein Lüfter raus.
Gut wenn 5 Lüfter wie bei mir durch die Radiatoren rein blasen wird die Temperatur im Gehäuse höher sein, aber die Radiatoren sollten doch dann durch die Raumtemperatur niedriger sein oder? Würde ich hinten rein und vorne und oben raus bekomme ich mehr Luft raus und dann müsste die Temperatur im inneren niedriger sein. Möglich das dann der Temperaturunterschied nicht mehr so groß ist und es vielleicht auch gut sein müsste. Aber glaube das kann man nur durch selbst testen besser heraus finden. Ich würde mir da aber mehr gedenken wegen dem Unterdruck machen, denn 5x raus und nur 1x rein müsste solch ein Unterdruck erzeugen das ich in kurzer Zeit mein System mit Staub voll hätte. Bei meinem Sohn sind momentan 1 Lüfter rein und 3 Lüfter raus verbaut und sein Rechner ist in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr stark verstaubt gewesen.


----------



## chaotium (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

2x240er Radis für so ein System ist schon grenzwertig 

Und dann wie die anderen schon schrieben: Die Radis bekommen immer  kühle Luft von aussen


----------



## razzor1984 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es mehr, ich habe zur Zeit eine Raumtemperatur von 27 Grad und meine interne Temperatur liegt bei 35,2 Grad Idle.
> Unter Last komme ich noch 2-3 Grad höher. Habe hierzu extra ein Temperatursensor (ATX-Stecker) intern verbaut.



Wenn du die Abwärme reinbläst dann müssen die temps steigen 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Lüfter der Radiatoren blasen vorne und oben rein, hinten bläst ein Lüfter raus.
> Gut wenn 5 Lüfter wie bei mir durch die Radiatoren rein blasen wird die Temperatur im Gehäuse höher sein, aber die Radiatoren sollten doch dann durch die Raumtemperatur niedriger sein oder? Würde ich hinten rein und vorne und oben raus bekomme ich mehr Luft raus und dann müsste die Temperatur im inneren niedriger sein. Möglich das dann der Temperaturunterschied nicht mehr so groß ist und es vielleicht auch gut sein müsste. Aber glaube das kann man nur durch selbst testen besser heraus finden. .


Das haben die ja bei den geposteten Test gemacht, im Forum schreibt der Tester dass er selbst verwundet war dass er besser temps mit ausblasend hatte. Der Faktor Airflow dürfte hier entscheident sein.
Ich bin noch immer der Meinung dass die differenz nicht so extrem ist, ich sehe es selber bei meinem system die Radiatoren zw intern und extern liegen ~ 2 grad auseinander.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da aber mehr gedenken wegen dem Unterdruck machen, denn 5x raus und nur 1x rein müsste solch ein Unterdruck erzeugen das ich in kurzer Zeit mein System mit Staub voll hätte. Bei meinem Sohn sind momentan 1 Lüfter rein und 3 Lüfter raus verbaut und sein Rechner ist in sehr kurzer Zeit sehr stark verstaubt gewesen.



In meinem System (HAFX) front 220 einblasend seitlicher 200er einblasend Top 360er ausblasend + die 2x200er ausblasend(gelocked auf 3,4 volt nicht hörbar) heck 140er ausblasend. Hatte nie Probleme mit Staub, da es seitlich und in der Front einen Filter gibt 

Noch ein paar daten zu Temperaturen: Umgebungstemperatur:25.7 Casetemperatur war 27,6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war ein bisschen Doom spielen
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das meine temps besser werden? 
Weil mehr als 50 grad hatte die grafik nicht(die 50 hatte ich auch mit kühlern wasser) und heute wars wasser merklich wärmer 33 grad zu 30,5 bis 31 grad wenns Kühler ist.


----------



## MarciSch (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Schön dass hier so eine Unterhaltung entstanden ist  

Ich habe die Lüfter des oberen Radiators mal gedreht, bringt allerdings keine wirkliche Verbesserung. 

Habe jetzt noch einmal Geld investiert und 2x 360mm Radiatoren mit 30er Stärke bestellt.

Werde diese auf das Gehäuse montieren, sodass beide frische Luft ansaugen können. Dann sollte das mit den Temperaturen ja hoffentlich funktionieren, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Wie willst du denn zwei 360er auf dem Case montieren?
Hätte da gleich einen 360er MoRa/Nova 1080 genommen.
Ist am Ende auch preislich kein Unterschied.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

@razzor1984
Das du Filter verbaut hast ist mir klar, aber wenn ein Unterdruck erzeugt wird, wird überall Luft angesaugt wo Luft rein kommen kann.
Also durch jede Ritze, Loch usw. also auch überall wo kein Filter montiert ist.

In meinem Fall habe ich aber ein Mora mit verbaut und so sind meine Temperaturen gut.

@MarciSch
Was kosten denn die zwei neuen 360er Radiatoren? Denn der 360er Mora LT kostet 154 Euro und den bekommst du extern fast überall hin gestellt oder montiert.
Der hat auch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung durch seine 28 Meter verlegten Rohrleitungen. Mein Mora kühlt so gut das ich im Grunde meine interne Radiatoren gar nicht brauchte. 
Der braucht bei mir zusammen mit meine Interne Radiatoren nicht über 500-600 U/min laufen um schon gut mit kühlen zu können.

Wenn schon extern würde ich auf ein Mora setzen.


----------



## MarciSch (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Das mit dem montieren habe ich schon geplant, das funktioniert. Die beiden Radiatoren stehen dann quasi senkrecht oben auf dem Gehäuse, einer an der linken und einer an der rechten Kante. 

Einen Mora möchte ich einfach nicht, da mir das ganze dann doch zu riesig wird und zu schwer. Klar hat der nochmal eine höhere Kühlleistung, aber die beiden 360er dürften ja wohl dann reichen für meine CPU + die 1080 Ti, oder?


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



IICARUS schrieb:


> @razzor1984
> Das du Filter verbaut hast ist mir klar, aber wenn ein Unterdruck erzeugt wird, wird überall Luft angesaugt wo Luft rein kommen kann.
> Also durch jede Ritze, Loch usw. also auch überall wo kein Filter montiert ist.



Ein komplett staubfreies Case wird man nicht bauen können, außer vielleicht wenn man es in einen Reinraum betreibt 
Egal wie man es konzepiert staub wird reinkommen, weil die filter halten nicht alles ab. Auch wenn ich jetzt mir genau anschau wie viel Lüfter pushen in und wiederum out, sind die "Gefahren" das mas sich das Gehäuse zusetzt überschaubar. Hab stolze 3 jahre meine HW firewall nicht gewartet ist nur in der Ecke gestanden, hab diese mal geputzt es war staub drinnen und nicht wenig obwol diese beim einlass einen filter besitzt und einen auslass fan heck. In diesen aufbau gibt es keinen überdruck oder unterdruck. Die filter haben viel abgehalten aber nach einer zeit setzen sich alle zu. Nur wenn man sich einmal vorstellt was es heißt ein überdruck case zu haben. In diesen nutzt man heiße interne luft damit die Kühlkörper "arbeiten" können. Da ist mir ein ausgeglichener druck bzw auch ein unterdruck lieber !

Noch zu daten wegen den internen gehäuse temps habe heute ein Fall Bsp erstellt: 
Bitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man erkennen kann sind die internen Temperaturen in der ganzen Belastungszone ~ 2 bis 2,5 grad höher.
Edit: Belastet wurde das System mit Dirt & dem Neuen Hitman



MarciSch schrieb:


> Das mit dem montieren habe ich schon geplant, das funktioniert. Die beiden Radiatoren stehen dann quasi senkrecht oben auf dem Gehäuse, einer an der linken und einer an der rechten Kante.
> 
> Einen Mora möchte ich einfach nicht, da mir das ganze dann doch zu riesig wird und zu schwer. Klar hat der nochmal eine höhere Kühlleistung, aber die beiden 360er dürften ja wohl dann reichen für meine CPU + die 1080 Ti, oder?



Deine Entscheidung mora würde mehr Sinn machen (Mehr Leistung )  Dann mach den top 240er nicht mehr einblasend, weil er sonst ja die ganze abwärme der zwei 360er abbekommt


----------



## IICARUS (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ein komplett staubfreies Case wird man nicht bauen können, außer vielleicht wenn man es in einen Reinraum betreibt
> Egal wie man es konzepiert staub wird reinkommen, weil die filter halten nicht alles ab.


Staub wird natürlich immer rein kommen, aber du scheinst nicht zu verstehen was Unterdruck bewirkt.
Mit Unterdruck herrscht im Gehäuse ein niedriger Druck als außen... es ist ein Naturgesetz dass dann sich dieser Druck ausgleichen möchte und über alle Poren und Ritzen Luft angesaugt wird.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob dein Gehäuse nach einem Jahr voll Staub ist oder sich der gleiche Staub schon nach kurzer Zeit darin befindet.

Das ist jetzt auch keine Aussage von mir alleine, sondern wird dir jeder dazu auch sagen.
Aber werde mich jetzt nicht mehr darauf beziehen, muss jeder für sich wissen was am besten ist. 
Bin daher jetzt raus.


----------



## MarciSch (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Die beiden 240er fliegen komplett raus, mein 4790K + die 1080 Ti werden dann von den beiden 360er gekühlt. Im Gehäuse ist dann nur noch die Pumpe, der Wärmeaustausch findet komplett außerhalb statt.

Also nochmal: Reichen meine beiden 360er gut für die Kühlung, sodass ich meine Lüfter dann schön langsam laufen lassen kann? Ich denke ja schon, aber was meint ihr? (Es handelt sich um Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm)

Bevor wieder jemand das erwähnt: Mit Mora wäre besser, ist mir auch klar, möchte ich aber schlicht und einfach nicht haben


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Staub wird natürlich immer rein kommen, aber du scheinst nicht zu verstehen was Unterdruck bewirkt.
> Mit Unterdruck herrscht im Gehäuse ein niedriger Druck als außen... es ist ein Naturgesetz dass dann sich dieser Druck ausgleichen möchte und über alle Poren und Ritzen Luft angesaugt wird.
> Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob dein Gehäuse nach einem Jahr voll Staub ist oder sich der gleiche Staub schon nach kurzer Zeit darin befindet.
> 
> ...



Hab unterdruck und überdruck genau verwechselt. Mea culpa !
Kurzum aus meiner Erfahrung mit mehrern Gehäusen. Wenn man Filter hat dann sind diese goldeswert nur um richtigen Unterdruck zu erzeuegn müsste man ja alle filter ausblasend montieren (wer macht diese ? - kein airflow usw)



MarciSch schrieb:


> Die beiden 240er fliegen komplett raus, mein 4790K + die 1080 Ti werden dann von den beiden 360er gekühlt. Im Gehäuse ist dann nur noch die Pumpe, der Wärmeaustausch findet komplett außerhalb statt.
> 
> Also nochmal: Reichen meine beiden 360er gut für die Kühlung, sodass ich meine Lüfter dann schön langsam laufen lassen kann? Ich denke ja schon, aber was meint ihr? (Es handelt sich um Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 360mm)
> 
> Bevor wieder jemand das erwähnt: Mit Mora wäre besser, ist mir auch klar, möchte ich aber schlicht und einfach nicht haben



Der 4790k kann heizen wenn du genügend vocore drauf ballerst, auch die 1080Ti  - ich würde die internen Radiatoren belassen.
Fläche ist bei einer Wakue das mit abstand wichtigste für niedriege RPMs


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Hab unterdruck und überdruck genau verwechselt. Mea culpa !
> Kurzum aus meiner Erfahrung mit mehrern Gehäusen. Wenn man Filter hat dann sind diese goldeswert nur um richtigen Unterdruck zu erzeuegn müsste man ja alle filter ausblasend montieren (wer macht diese ? - kein airflow usw)


Es geht nicht um die Lüfter, Gehäuse haben an der Rückseite und an ggf. auch an anderen Stellen oft auch Löcher damit Wärme ausgeglichen werden kann, genauso gibt es auch Spalten und sonstige Ritzen, du wirst daher nie ein 100% dichtes Gehäuse haben und genau hier sitzen dann keine Filter davor.

Als ich mit meinem Sohn sein Rechner zusammen gestellt haben hatten wir vorne ein Lüfter, im Seitenteil ein Lüfter und hinten ein Lüfter eingebaut.
Oben hatten wir auch zwei Lüfter verbaut. Also vorne und von der Seite 2x rein und 3x raus(oben + hinten). Das war soweit im Grunde ganz gut. Es konnte damit kein großer Unterdruck erzeugt werden.
Im letztem November hat er dann eine 1070er Grafikkarte verbaut. Die Grafikkarte war so hoch das wir den Lüfter im Seitenteil entfernen mussten. Zurück blieben nun daher 1x rein und 3x raus.

Fand es nicht so gut, machte mir aber dennoch keine Gedanken.
Vor einigen Monate hat er meine Zotac verbaut bekommen und ich habe seine MSI genommen, da ich seine auf Wasser besser umbauen konnte.
Habe nicht schlecht gestaunt was innerhalb von nur 5 Monate da an Staub drin war. Soviel war noch nicht mal im November an Staub drin und zu der Zeit war der Rechner 1 Jahr lang nicht geöffnet worden.


----------



## MarciSch (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Mein i7 läuft bei 1,208 Volt, hab auch nicht vor höher zu gehen.  

Also danke erstmal an alle für die Beteiligung! 

Mal sehen ob ich die internen Radiatoren drinnen lasse, bin mir unschlüssig...


----------



## Moonzone (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



MarciSch schrieb:


> Mein i7 läuft bei 1,208 Volt, hab auch nicht vor höher zu gehen.
> 
> Also danke erstmal an alle für die Beteiligung!
> 
> Mal sehen ob ich die internen Radiatoren drinnen lasse, bin mir unschlüssig...



Hey MArciSch,
Ich habe die gleichen Komponten wie du ! 4790k @ 1,2V 4,5Ghz und eine 1080ti Stock.
Beide werden von mir mit nur EINEM 360MM Radiator gekühlt.
Meine Raum Temperatur beträgt AUCH 27 Grad.

Ich habe folgende Temperaturen:
CPU Idle: 34°
GPU Idle: 34°

CPU Last : 64° - 70°
GPU Last: 64 - 70°

Deine Temperaturen sind absolut normal, zumindest bei den von dir verwendeten Komponenten. 

Auch wenn du es möglicherweise nicht hören willst:

Zwei 360MM an die Gehäuse Oberseite Senkrecht zu stellen und dann auch noch deine internen 2X 240MM zu entfernen ist in deiner Situation nicht "optimal".
Das bedeutet du erkaufst dir einen fortschritt, verringerst diesen aber SUBSTANTIELL im selben Moment durch die Demontage deiner 2 X 240 MM Radiatoren.  Auch wenn am Ende ein nicht unerhebliche Radiator Fläche übrig bleibt,  wäre es unvorteilhaft die internen Radiatoren zu demontieren. 
Ein Mora wäre sicherlich die perfekte Lösung für dich gewesen, zumal deine externe Lösung (Senkrecht ?!?) noch sperriger und unästhetischer ausfallen dürfte.
Die zwei 360er werden deine Komponeten natürlich sehr gut kühlen, jedoch sollte man nicht den Faktor 4790K (im selben Kreislauf mit GTX 1080ti) vergessen. Die CPU wird auch trotz deiner Konfiguration heiß bleiben, das Problem liegt an dem nicht verlöteten IHS. Eine Köpfung kann nur wärmstens empfohlen werden, in deinem Fall empfehle ich die Bauer Delit Mate (wenn sie mal verfügbar ist "ab 06.07.2017") + Flüssigmetall . Da wirst du sicherlich deine 10 Grad runter purzeln. 


Die Lüfter Konfiguration ist immer nur die Krönung der bereits vorhandenen Wakü Komponenten und wird sicherlich keinen signifikanten Leistungsanstieg der Kühlleistung zur Folge haben. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 

Zu wissenschaftlichen Zwecken werde ich bei meiner Konfiguration (4790k und 1080ti mit 360MM Radiator) einmal nur ein delit mit Flüssigmetall durchführen, ohne meinen geplanten zusätzlichen 240MM Radiator zu montieren.


----------



## razzor1984 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

@ Moonzone
Respect die ganze HW mit nur einem 360er  unter last muss ein Sahrawind aus diesem Entweichen
Kann @ MarciSch nur beipflichten. 
In meinem Fall hab ich viel Fläche intern slim360 & 140er - extern ein 200er + 420er und in idel schaffe ich jetzt bei 26,5 grad Raumtemperatur auch nur mehr ein Delta(wasser) von 3,5 bis 3,8 unter last bin ich jetzt sicher bei guten 7 grad.Wie schon oben erwähnt ich kann nur sagen wenn man eine leise Wakue haben will dann braucht man Fläche, wenn man leistung haben will dann schraubt man sich industrial Noctuas drauf und lasst diese auf voll Dampf rennen.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Sehe ich auch so, sonst kann man gleich bei Luft bleiben, denn die Temperaturen von Moonzone hatte ich auch mit Luft und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten zwischen 1200-1500 U/min.


----------



## MarciSch (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

@ Moonzone:  Köpfen ist fü r mich vorerst mal keine Option und mit der CPU-Temperatur habe ich an sich auch kein Problem solange sie unter 70°C rum liegt. Klar geht das mit dem Delid Die Mate bestimmt echt leicht, aber das Risiko ist mir einfach noch zu groß.. Trotzdem danke Dir für deine Hilfe


----------



## Moonzone (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, sonst kann man gleich bei Luft bleiben, denn die Temperaturen von Moonzone hatte ich auch mit Luft und Lüftergeschwindigkeiten zwischen 1200-1500 U/min.



Naja ich habe aber maximal 1000 RPM auf meine Lüfter.
Desweiteren verwende ich eine GTX 1080ti im selben Kreislauf wie mein Devils canyon. Da sind bei beispielsweise 3 Stunden PUBG Temperaturen wie: GPU 64Grad und CPU 60 Grad. Das finde ich nicht unbedingt schlimm, wenn man den kleinen Radiator und 900 RPM bedenkt.
Also lohnt sich die Kühlung auf jeden Fall. Bei der GTX 1080ti FE waren es vorher 90Grad. Somit ist alleine durch die Wasserkühlung ein Unterschied von 25 Grad Zustande gekommen. Die CPU war übrigens auch alleine im Kreislauf. Also ein 360er nur für CPU! Die war deswegen aber auch nicht wirklich kühler. 

Ich werde euch meine Temperaturen nach der Köpfung durchgeben, die werden mehr als interessant werden! 

@Marcish: Kein Problem, ich lass mir auch von niemanden einreden das meine Temperaturen schlecht sind. Ich finde sie für mein Setup sogar sehr gut.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

90 Grad mit Luft ist schon krass, bei meiner 1070er was ich habe waren es nur 64-68 Grad.
Bin noch nicht mal auf die 70 Grad gekommen, aber die 1080ti scheint ganz schön Wärme abzugeben.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

@Moonzone - bist du dir sicher das nicht die WLP paste eingetrocknet war? So ein verhaltet hatte meine alte 7870 - ghz edition Oc. Da musste ich nach einem jahre die wärmeleitpaste wechseln. Hatte da an die 90 bis 100 grad unter vollast.
Danach waren die Temps max 75 grad.(Luft)
Deine Wassertemperatur unter vollast wäre mal sehr interessant (kannst auch mit einem Fieberthermometer im AGB messen)


----------



## Moonzone (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Nein, die Paste war in Ordnung. Ich habe ja einen GPU block rauf gebaut und da war alles ok


----------



## chaotium (2. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Ja klar ist die Kühlfläche entscheidend. 
Aber was viele vergessen, die Fläche am Stück ist wichtig.
Ich kann genauso gut 6x 1 120mm" Radis nehmen, Das wird aber schlechter sein als 2 360.


----------



## Moonzone (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Ja klar ist die Kühlfläche entscheidend.
> Aber was viele vergessen, die Fläche am Stück ist wichtig.
> Ich kann genauso gut 6x 1 120mm" Radis nehmen, Das wird aber schlechter sein als 2 360.



Ich verstehe nicht was du damit meinst.


----------



## Chukku (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Was den Durchflusswiderstand angeht, sind 6 x 120er natürlich sehr viel schlechter als 2  x 360er.
Aber warum sollte es von der Kühlleistung her einen Unterschied machen, ob die Kühlfläche am Stück oder  in Einzelstücke getrennt ist?


----------



## Moonzone (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Habe meinen 4790K jetz geköpft.
Nach wie vor befinden sich 1080ti und 4790k im Kreislauf.
4790k ist übertaktet auf ALL Cores 4,4GHZ. 1080ti GPU läuft standart mäßig auf 1840MZ.

Im IDLE habe ich jetzt 28 Grad. Bei langen spiel session sieht es so aus:

PUBG 2 Stunden: CPU 59 Grad
                              GPU 52 Grad

R6 Siege: CPU 60 Grad
                 GPU: 53 Grad

Vorher war ich mit der CPU immer auf 70 Grad. Also alles perfekt mit einen 360MM Radiator. Lüfter drehen auf 900 RPM unter last


----------



## Moonzone (17. September 2017)

*AW: Lüfter für Radiatoren*

Doppelpost


----------

